# Raw meat



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

What's everyones opinion on feeding raw meat/eggs? I keep hearing so many different things. 
Though there are raw eggs in canned cat/dog food and is supposedly okay to feed.


----------



## Max713 (Jul 31, 2011)

Canned dog/cat food is not a good idea...
I have never heard of anyone feeding a Tegu cooked meat.
Do you think there's a Tegu chef in Argentina? Raw meat is fine.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 31, 2011)

everything raw. some people do eggs cooked, others raw egg. I don't feed eggs too often. Sometimes I do raw egg if I mix it into other meats.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

Max713 said:


> Canned dog/cat food is not a good idea...
> I have never heard of anyone feeding a Tegu cooked meat.
> Do you think there's a Tegu chef in Argentina? Raw meat is fine.



i keep reading these care sheets that say you can feed canned cat/dog food, and that raw meat is a bad idea, then i read something else that says cooked meat doesnt have the right nutrients. so im just very curious


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 31, 2011)

Link gets both raw and cooked meats. He loves to share a roast/fried chicken with me. I just put vitamins/calcium on his portion (and he doesn't get the breading, except for maybe a tiny bit) It's more of a treat than a staple though.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 31, 2011)

i go by what bobby says raw turkey live and cod liver oil mixed up. Eggs always cooked since they can carry salmonella i think and something else inside. Id only use canned cat food in the most extreme emergency. Cat food is higher protein over dog food.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

mine eats raw and cooked meats, sometime when we have some left over chicken or something i wash off the spices and feed it to him. i've never fed canned cat or dog food though


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 31, 2011)

Neeko said:


> i go by what bobby says raw turkey live and cod liver oil mixed up. Eggs always cooked since they can carry salmonella i think and something else inside. Id only use canned cat food in the most extreme emergency. Cat food is higher protein over dog food.



Er, that isn't why bobby says no raw eggs. Raw eggs have a chemical in them that can prevent the proper absorption of calcium. Raw turkey is a salmonella risk, just as chicken is.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

i've also heard its okay to feed raw egg sometimes? mine only eats the yolk when i feed him an egg cooked or raw. he doesnt like the other part


----------



## Max713 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kebechet said:


> Neeko said:
> 
> 
> > i go by what bobby says raw turkey live and cod liver oil mixed up. Eggs always cooked since they can carry salmonella i think and something else inside. Id only use canned cat food in the most extreme emergency. Cat food is higher protein over dog food.
> ...



Actually, bobby does talk about Salmonella in raw eggs: 



> The egg cleaning process is poor at best. Salmonella is found in the intestinal tracts of reptiles, birds, animals, insects and humans. It is found on the outside of the egg shell before the egg is washed or it may be found inside the egg if the hen was infected by Salmonella. It is always best to cook the eggs before feeding them to your animal. Salmonella is best destroyed by heat, so cooking is the best way to insure that there is no Salmonella being past on to your pet. I hope this better helps you to understand why we cook our eggs prior to feeding.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

so,
raw egg= bad 
other raw meats= good
correct?


----------



## Max713 (Jul 31, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> so,
> raw egg= bad
> other raw meats= good
> correct?



Yes, I would agree with that statement.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

Max713 said:


> BillieJeAn said:
> 
> 
> > so,
> ...



thanks for the clarification


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/archive/index.php/thread-3550.html
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7048#axzz1TjEN2YsZ


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> http://www.tegutalk.com/archive/index.php/thread-3550.html
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7048#axzz1TjEN2YsZ



thanks for the info!


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2011)

Raw eggs are fine in moderation. Meats should be fed raw.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 31, 2011)

Raw eggs contain Avidin which destroys Biotin which is used in the process of metabolizing Vit D... Cooking the eggs breaks down the Avidin so that it does not interfear with Biotin...

Reading the links provided on page one of this thread reposted by John Matthew will give you a more thorough understanding of this...


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 1, 2011)

I never feed raw eggs even if you culd they are so messy. I give scramled eggs 2x monthly. My guys have moved to a 90% whole prey diet anyways it was suggested because raw turkey and fish was reaking havoc on Tonka's digestive system.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 1, 2011)

i feed mine raw and cooked meats, left over from steak or chicken when we have it, and he seems to be doing great, he grows quickly for a columbian and sheds about twice a month. ive only fed him one raw egg and he loved it. so i guess i'll kep doing what im doing and not feed raw eggs a lot. only on occasion. 
(the eggs are from the chickens i personally have)


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2011)

Biotin is a B vitamin and B vitamins work with skin and nerves. Eggs can interfere with calcium in humans because diets high in protein can cause an excretion of calcium. But that is the human body and tegus likely require more protein than people. Then again, if tegus are designed to be omnivores and we feed them too much protein, that could be an issue. Since no research has been done, no one really knows for sure. 

Eggs are great source of vitamins, minerals, and protein. I feed mine eggs raw and cooked. You can find Salmonella in eggs, but also in ground turkey and other raw meats. Everyone has it in the gut, but if the Salmonella colonies are kept in check and the host is healthy, there is usually no problem. I feed all other meats raw and a very occasional piece of leftover cooked meat.


----------



## got10 (Aug 3, 2011)

raw of course


----------



## Philip & Hillel Littman (Dec 21, 2021)

How about heating eggs/raw poultry to 60 deg. C for a few minutes to kill Salmonela?


----------

